# Goodnight sweet, sweet Bella xx



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Spare a thought for my auntie who had to put to sleep her beautiful GSD Bella last night - she passed peacefully in her sleep after there was nothing more the vet could do for her 

Sleep tight Bella - my heart is broken xxxxxxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Sad times  rip beautiful girl x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

rose said:


> Sad times  rip beautiful girl x


Thank you  xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Run free at the Bridge sweetheart xxx

Nows your time to watch over your loving family from afar xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Run free at the Bridge sweetheart xxx
> 
> Nows your time to watch over your loving family from afar xxx


Lovely words thank you  xx


----------



## spannels (Sep 9, 2011)

Run free, beautiful Bella. RIP xxx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP beautiful Bella - I am sure she had a wonderful life and was clearly loved and cherished. So sad for you x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you my lovelies xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your Auntie loss of Bella. Please pass on my condolences to her.
A beautiful picture of Bella. It must be heart breaking for you all
Really hope her Happy memories will help you though the sad times.

We will all meet up with our loved ones one Day!

R.I.P Bella and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

jill3 said:


> I am so sorry for your Auntie loss of Bella. Please pass on my condolences to her.
> A beautiful picture of Bella. It must be heart breaking for you all
> Really hope her Happy memories will help you though the sad times.
> 
> ...


Such lovely words, thank you hun. She is so missed  xxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Sad news 
Run free beautiful bella xx.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry about beautiful Bella.

"Happiness in Life
Sadness in Parting
Love in Remembrance"


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Bella run free at the bridge


----------

